# Testing Blower Motor Resistor



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am trying to figure out why I only get two speeds on my AC/blower motor. I am wondering if anybody can tell me the correct way to check the resistor that sets on top of the AC blower housing. Everything looks good when I remove it for inspection. There are what looks like only two resistors. One is a long wire with no coil to it at all and then there is one with many coils in the wire. When I check an ohm meter to the ends of each resistor wire there shows to be continuity for both the resistors. So they should be good.

Also what speeds to these two resistors represent?? This is a factor AC car so it should have 4 speeds. I am only getting two.

So for now just want to know if I am checking the resistors correctly and what two speeds these resistors represent.

thank you always in advance


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello,
I have attached a diagram with the resistor values in it. As I recall, the resistor takes care of the first three speeds (low, med, and Med-hi). Hi speed is controlled by the relay that just bypasses the resistor and provides full voltage to the motor. Hope this helps.

Armand


----------

